# Orange Molly really weird behavior



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently added 3 orange mollys to my 10 gallon tank. 2 females and 1 male...and for the past week, I've been seeing the male act really aggressive towards both females...he chases them around the tank non stop..
And I'm guessing when they get tired, they all stop and freeze in their current positions...as soon as one female moves, he goes at it again.. Now they're all sitting at the bottom unless I throw in a couple of flakes they go crazy

Is this normal breeding behavior?


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty much! The best thing to do, in my opinion, is usually keep several females with one male. That way when he's chasing one of them the others will get a break which repeats when he chases another one and the original molly he just annoyed gets the break.

Then it's pretty much just a baby explosion!


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh good  I thought I had to separate them....

One more question...
Why is that my 3 mollies gather up into one corner? They sit together, sometimes really close and they stay still for a good while...there's no hard breathing and my water shows no cloudiness and my API test readings show normal results....could it be just cozyness or love? Lol


----------

